
Intern at the Free Software Foundation - rms
http://www.fsf.org/volunteer/internships
======
jrockway
Why work on administrative trivia for no money for the FSF when Google will
pay you to actually write free software?

~~~
jwvgoethe
Well, my hat is off to the talented individual who, despite having lucrative
opportunities elsewhere, recognizes the importance of what free software means
to the world.

~~~
jrockway
Sitting in FSF's office has very little to do with free software. Actually
_writing it_ and _improving it_ is what the world needs.

~~~
mra
I disagree, the FSF offices are responsible for ftp.gnu.org which is a free
high bandwidth mirror, and savannah.gnu.org which is a free project hosting
site. Both of those are things developers and the world need.

Also in the FSF office they spend time educating people on open source
licenses so that the free software that is written is not abused. Again,
something we still need.

